# Neue V6 des S7-Treibers ComDrvS7 + WPF Komponenten für die Automatisierungstechnik



## WeissT (6 Mai 2009)

*ComDrvS7 V6*

Ab sofort ist die Version 6 des S7 Kommunikationstreiber ComDrvS7 verfügbar.
Bei ComDrvS7 handelt es sich um einen Kommunikationstreiber mit umfangreichen Funktionen für den Zugriff auf S7-CPUs.

Die Version 6 enthält folgende Neuerungen:

- Erhöhung der Kommunikationsgeschwindigkeit:
Die Protokolle zum Lesen und Schreiben von Operanden der Bereiche E, A, M, DB, T, Z wurden gegenüber der V5 nochmals geschwindigkeitsoptimiert. 

- Neue Funktionen: MixRead_2 und MixWrite_2: 
In einem Funktionsaufruf können beliebige Operanden gelesen und beschrieben werden. Die Funktion führt eine automatische Optimierung vor dem Zugriff auf die CPU aus. Diese Funktion ist optimal dafür geeignet, z.B. in einer Visualisierung die Datenelemente zu aktualisieren bzw. die Daten zu schreiben. 

- Übertragung von DBs aus einer WLD-Datei in die SPS sowie lesen von DBs aus der SPS und speichern in einer WLD-Datei:
Dadurch kann eine Datensicherung oder auch eine Rezeptverwaltung aufgebaut werden. Die WLD-Dateien können mit dem 
Simatic-Manager oder anderen S7-Programmiersystemen ausgelesen bzw. erstellt werden.

- Neue Funktion RAM nach ROM kopieren: 
Damit können die Aktualwerte von "eingelernten" DBs auf der MMC der CPU gesichert werden.

- Einsatz von ComDrvS7 unter .Net: 
Über eine mitgelieferte .NET Klasse kann ComDrvS7 sehr einfach in VB.NET oder Visual C# benutzt werden. 

- uvm.

Den vollen Funktionsumfang sowie die gesamten Neuerungen von ComDrvS7 können Sie unter www.mhj-software.de (Rubrik "Software") nachlesen.

Der Treiber wird mit Beispielen zu VC++, C++ Builder, C#, VB, VB.Net, Delphi und Excel ausgeliefert. Ebenso steht eine Version für LabView zur Verfügung.
Eine Demo-Version mit dem Handbuch (in PDF) und den Beispielprojekten der einzelnen Programmiersprachen, kann unter www.mhj-software.de (Rubrik "Downloads") geladen werden. 
Mit der Demo-Version kann man den vollen Umfang des Treibers testen.

Im Lieferumfang des Treiber sind generell alle Kommunikationswege (MPI, Profibus-DP, TCP/IP) zu einer S7-CPU enthalten.

*WPF-Controls für die Automatisierungstechnik*

WPF (Windows® Presentation Foundation) ist ein Grafik-Framework, welches Bestandteil von .NET Framework 3.0 von Microsoft® ist.
WPF kann unter Windows® Vista und Windows® XP verwendet werden. 
WPF eignet sich besonders für grafikintensive Windows® Applikationen wie z.B. Visualisierungen in der Automatisierungstechnik.

Die neuen WPF-Controls sind ca. 50 vollständige Komponenten, die in Windows®-WPF-Anwendung eingesetzt werden können.
In Verbindung mit ComDrvS7 können die WPF-Komponenten mit einer S7-Steuerung verbunden werden. 
Damit können Programmierer relativ schnell dynamische Anlagenbilder selbst erstellten.

Die WPF Controls können mit folgenden Programmiersprachen verwendet werden:
- Microsoft® Visual C# 2008 (auch Express-Version)
- Microsoft® Visual Basic 2008 (auch Express-Version)
Da die Express-Versionen kostenlos sind, können Entwickler die WPF-Controls einsetzen, ohne zuvor eine Entwicklungsumgebung kaufen zu müssen.

Nach der Installation der WPF-Controls stehen diese innerhalb des WPF-Designers von Visual Studio zur Verfügung und können ähnliche einer ListBox auf dem Window platziert werden. 
Ebenso können die Eigenschaften direkt im Eigenschaftenfenster verändert und die Ereignisbehandlungsroutinen instanziert werden.

Eigenschaften der WPF-Controls:
- Professionelles Erscheinungsbild
- Abgestimmt auf den Bereich Automatisierungstechnik
- Verlustfrei skalierbar
- Große Auswahl an Controls

Eine weiterreichende Beschreibung sowie Bilder der Controls finden Sie unter www.mhj-software.de (Rubrik "Software").
Eine Demoversion finden Sie unter www.mhj-software.de (Rubrik "Downloads").

In ComDrvS7 ist ein C#-Beispiel enthalten, welches die Anbindung der WPF-Controls an eine S7-CPU demonstriert.


----------



## TCP/IP (7 Mai 2009)

Moin MHJ, wollte Dir gerade eine PN schreiben, habe es aber nicht gefunden. 

Kannst du mal was zu eurem Analyzer schreiben:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=197406

Danke. TCP


----------

